# What tires do you like?



## Kranky1 (Mar 22, 2011)

New to urban/dj. I was wondering what tires people like. Bet you couldn't guess that from the thread title. I am pby going to be riding mostly street but would like to be able to get in the dirt sometimes. I'm riding 26" wheels. Any good choices out there that would work well? 
Thanks


----------



## Kranky1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, 78 views and no one can throw me a bone? Is this top secret sh!t, or something? Riding a P1 with a bomber fork if that helps


----------



## dump (Nov 14, 2005)

Maxxis holy rollers are my favorite tires by far. Very versatile if you just want to run one set of tires on a wide range of conditions.


----------



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)

I run a Happy Medium on the front and a Small Block 8 on the rear. they work great for hard pack jump lines. I like pressure a bit on the high side, pumped up to about 35 to 40 PSI.


----------



## strader (Jun 14, 2006)

dump said:


> Maxxis holy rollers are my favorite tires by far.


+1 on Holly Rollers. I tried Kenda K-Rads, they suck, heavy with no grip. Conti Race Kings roll well and grip, but they pinch too easy.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Currently riding WTB Graffiti UKs. They were on closeout all over a while back-I think discontinued.
I love them as really good all-rounders. Enough tread for trails but low rolling and quiet for street

Halo Twin Rails are freaking awesome too. I have used them a few time in the past. They come in all shapes and sizes


----------



## phxKokopelli (Aug 17, 2010)

HoooooookwOrm


----------



## Mr.Magura (Aug 11, 2010)

Halo Twinrails are not too bad. I have a pair of those. Just get the thick sidewall version.
The skinwall versions are pretty fragile.

My favorite would be DMR Moto RT. 
They're fairly cheap, relatively light, grip well on hardpack and relatively dry trails, are like glued to tarmac, and has a nice profile.
What's not to like? 


Magura


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

Holy Rollers for skatepark or hard pack dirt jumps

WTB Prowlers for slightly looser trail conditions.


----------



## Kranky1 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it. The stock tires on the P1 suuuuuck. The compound is about bowling ball consistency, with little side grip. They'll make good chew toys for the dog......


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

I do mostly urban as well and I love the Holy Rollers I have on my bike now. I was going to switch to Hookworms but I love the versatility of the Holy Rollers - I took my urban bike DH at a bike park and it actually handled it fine. They're great on the street, too. I'm not concerned about weight and have no idea what they weigh.

I do have Kiniptions on my BMX and love those, too.


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

2.4 Holy Rollers in the winter... I run them a few days a year in the summer if I know I'm riding buff dirt jumps.


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

jmmorath said:


> Currently riding WTB Graffiti UKs. They were on closeout all over a while back-I think discontinued.
> I love them as really good all-rounders. Enough tread for trails but low rolling and quiet for street
> 
> Halo Twin Rails are freaking awesome too. I have used them a few time in the past. They come in all shapes and sizes


I ran those f & r, but one tore. Had hookworm but they were too heavy. ran holy rollers for years, but not enough grip for slalom. my wheels are so heavy that i like to run light tires and xc tubes


----------



## DOCRIGID (Sep 16, 2009)

intense micro knobby = velcro on dirt, wood, and street.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

Schwalbe Table Top - good and light tyre for allaround street and dry dj.


----------



## bikebike69 (Sep 27, 2006)

Bontrager G1 Team ,
the best do it all tire period.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

East Bay Rich said:


> I ran those f & r, but one tore. Had hookworm but they were too heavy. ran holy rollers for years, but not enough grip for slalom. my wheels are so heavy that i like to run light tires and xc tubes


One of my Graffiti tore the other day too. So I'd like to amend that-I really liked the feel of them, but looking like not they are strong enough.


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

cant go wrong with the holy rollers. been running those on my bike for 4 years now. anything from slick concrete skate parks to hiking trails to trials. i run 55psi in front and 60 in the back. i did tear the sidewall on one by just barely grazing a rock on a hiking trail.


----------



## bonkyy (Dec 10, 2012)

KHE MAC park at the back, Racing Ralph at the front. Perfect for riding everything as long as you're not a complete hack.


----------



## Motl500 (Feb 20, 2012)

Holy Roller on front and Intense MK on rear.


----------



## OrangeDevil (Mar 18, 2013)

Holy rollers! Awesome tire that i highly recommend


----------

